# I hate asking for advice but for those of you whov'e been "on paper."



## beat_tramp (Jun 1, 2011)

Im tired of bein in Nashville.I wanna go to Portland or somewhere similiar far from here where theres plenty of resources for homeless/poor people.But Im on probation for stealing a bike from a chain outdoorsy-type store.Its a class-E felony and Im on probation for another year still.I think I was told that I wouldnt be extradited from Oregon - just maybe held in jail for up to 8 days but I cant remember if that was for this charge or a misdemeanor one I have in Louisianna that I skipped town on.I have three questions:

1) If I were ran for warrants before my p.o. discovers Ive skipped town - will it still show up that Im on felony probation or something and skrew me?
2)Is it true they wont extradite me if Im all the way in Portland?
3)Would it be nothing but completely idiotic for me not to just keep my job ,stay here and carry out my probation? 

Again if anyone has any good ideas Im open.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jun 3, 2011)

1) most likely yes, it would show up that you are on probation.
2) im not sure about that it would probably depend on the arresting cop and how much free time he had to be a dick with.
3) ide look more into if yer only going to spend 8 days in jail for the class e felony, if thats the case then imo its not that bad if you were to get busted, 8 days isnt all that bad if you are comparing it to a year.


----------



## JungleBoots (Jun 5, 2011)

1) for a felony yes... if it were a misdemeanor it might show, but they cant do anything about it legally, if it even shows at all.
i went to court in michigan for shop lifting with a misdemeanor warrent in NY and it didnt show up on my record in michigan.
2) They might extrodite you if its a fellony. If skipping probation defaults in a fellony class warrent. If skipping probation defaults in a misdemeanor warrent you are probably ok. but i dont think thats the case. Ive had misdemeanor warrents (unpaid traffic tickets) in one county in the same state, and the police see it on record but didnt do anything about it. but thats not your situation.
3) id say stick it... its just a year. too much of a potential risk to skip.

Id also say call a lawer that has free over the phone consultation.

ussually tho it depends on oregon's laws, and specificlaly the county's laws you have your record checked in. and then it also depends on your current county/state local law. Even a criminal lawyer might not be able to tell you.

when i got picked up for shop lifting i called a toll free number (once i was bailed) to see if the judge would extrodite me for my misdemeanor warrent in NYC. he said its unlikely but he doesnt know NY laws so he couldnt say for sure.


----------



## MrD (Jun 5, 2011)

beat_tramp said:


> stealing a bike from a chain outdoorsy-type store.



That rules! Sorry to hear you got pop'd tho!


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (Jun 5, 2011)

It largely depends what the cops are like that stop /arrest you....
If they are having a good day they may send you on your way and not
want to bother with the hassle........
Also if you have bench warrants, those are extraditable as far as I know.


----------



## beat_tramp (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanx you guys.Yeah I think Im just gonna stay here for as long as I have to ..damn it.


----------



## plagueship (Jun 10, 2011)

yeah, if its felony then youre fucked. sorry.


----------



## derek (Jul 13, 2011)

yeah man, dont run, a year isn't shit. i got 10 years probation and a 10,000 dollar fine, and when its a felony, you're gonna go down for it eventually, if you're too bored there, just give yourself a tat of get drunk


----------



## happyearthhomes (Jul 14, 2011)

you can still go to oregon you just have to talk to your po and have your probation transfered hek you mite get luky my brother had theirs transfered the new po was overworked and cus it was an out of state probation and not a federal probation he said my bros probation was completed and the po filed for an early probation discharge


----------



## derek (Jul 15, 2011)

or you could get REAL lucky, i had my probation transferred to atlanta from another part of GA and they ended up sending it back and forth between offices and i wasn't able to report so they issued a warrant, and i ended up doing 30 days in jail then the judge terminated my case when i had 5 more years of probation


----------



## toadflack (Jul 15, 2011)

Since you've already been sentenced they aren't going to come get you all the way in Or.. Bad thing is probation gets put on hold as soon as you stop reporting so don't expect it to ever go away.


----------

